
LA Police Chief Scolded for 7 Hours in Zoom Meeting - halfnormalform
https://youtu.be/oz0CKlGj3uI
======
halfnormalform
The new online format allowed for hundred of public comments which were
overwhelmingly negative. The action starts 1 hour and 10 minutes into the
meeting.

